# Pioneer DEH-80PRS



## bradw011 (Sep 1, 2012)

Used, original packaging and all accessories. 1 day left!









Pioneer DEH-80PRS CD Player for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pioneer DEH-80PRS CD Player at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Its 425 bro....


----------



## bradw011 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Its 425 bro....


I saw one with a scratched faceplate and a missing knob go for $550 a few days ago. There's another one on ebay right now with no bids, but asking for $750.... there are a few others up right now asking between $4-500. Sample size is small, but it looks like the market for these things (at least on ebay) is somewhere between $4-600. Which is wild, considering they were $300ish brand new. Looks like here on DIYMA they're going for $1-200ish, though. Different markets, I guess.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

There is a difference between an asking price on a bidding site then actual sales, very different than what they actually sold for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

